# Mothering Sunday = Κυριακή της Μητέρας, Γιορτή της Μητέρας (στη Βρετανία)



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Αυτά μου τα μαθαίνει το Γκουγκλ. Το ανοίγεις για την αναζήτησή σου, βλέπεις κάποιο περίεργο σκιτσάκι, το πατάς και ενημερώνεσαι. Ο πολύς ο κόσμος έχει τη Γιορτή της Μητέρας (Mother's Day), τη δεύτερη Κυριακή του Μάη. Οι Βρετανοί έχουν τη Mothering Day, που είναι την τέταρτη Κυριακή της Σαρακοστής, που πρέπει να ξέρεις από Σαρακοστή για να θυμηθείς να πεις χρόνια πολλά στη μητέρα σου, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιείς το Γκουγκλ.

Κυριακή είναι και οι δύο γιορτές της μητέρας, αλλά επειδή αυτή το λέει και στον τίτλο της, βλέπω ότι αποδίδεται «Κυριακή της Μητέρας», η οποία στο εξής θα ξέρω ότι είναι η γιορτή της μητέρας που πέφτει πριν από το Πάσχα και τη γιορτάζουν στην Αγγλία.


In the United Kingdom and Ireland, there is a celebration called Mothering Sunday, which falls on the fourth Sunday of Lent (18 March in 2012). Most historians believe that it originated from the 16th century Christian practice of visiting one's mother church annually on Laetere Sunday, which meant that most mothers would be reunited with their children on this day when young apprentices and young women in service were released by their masters that weekend. As a result of commercialization and secularization, it was then principally used to show appreciation to one's mother, although it is still recognized in the historical sense by some churches, with attention paid to Mary the mother of Jesus Christ as well as the traditional concept 'Mother Church'.

By 1935 Mothering Sunday was less celebrated in Europe. There were efforts to revive the festival in the 1910s–1920s by Constance Penswick-Smith, but it was not revived until US World War II soldiers brought the Mother's Day celebrations to the UK,and it was merged with the Mothering Sunday traditions still celebrated in the Church of England. By the 1950s it had become popular in the whole of the UK, thanks to the efforts of UK merchants, who saw in the festival a great commercial opportunity. People from Ireland and UK started celebrating Mother's Day on the fourth Sunday of Lent, the same day on which Mothering Sunday had been celebrated for centuries. Some Mothering Sunday traditions were revived, such as the tradition of eating cake on that day, although they now eat simnel cake instead of the cakes that were traditionally prepared at that time. The traditions of the two celebrations have now been mixed up, and many people think that they are the same thing.

Mothering Sunday can fall at the earliest on 1 March (in years when Easter Day falls on 22 March) and at the latest on 4 April (when Easter Day falls on 25 April).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother's_Day#United_Kingdom_and_Ireland


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2012)

Συγγνώμη Νίκελ, ίσως ξύπνησα στραβά σήμερα, αλλά είκοσι χρονιά στην Αγγλία με όλη τη διαφημιστική προπαγάνδα χαρίστε λουλούδια στη μητέρα (και την ανάγκη να αγοράσω ΤΩΡΑ την κάρτα που θα στείλω στη μητέρα μου το Μάιο), δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ για Mothering Day. Βλέπω ότι το Γκουγκλ στο βγάζει στην πρόβλεψη κειμένου, αλλά άμα το επιλέξεις για αναζήτηση σε πάει στο Mothering Sunday. Επίσης δεν ξέρω πως "αποδίδεται" και από ποιούς, πάντως οι ελληνόφωνοι φίλοι μου κ εγώ, όλοι οι Μήτσοι δηλαδή, Γιορτή της Μητέρας τη λέμε, αφού ούτως ή άλλως η άλλη δεν γιορτάζεται στο ΗΒ και το Κυριακή της Μητέρας (ή της μητρότητας) μου ακούγεται αγγλισμός, τη στιγμή που ούτως ή άλλως η συχνότητα των φράσεων Mothering Sunday και Mother's Day είναι 50-50 και πριν είκοσι χρόνια ήταν 40-60*. Κα ξέρω ότι είσαι της σχολής να αποδώσει η μετάφραση το κουλέρ λοκάλ, αλλά αυτό συνήθως περιπλέκει τα πράγματα. Δεν θα μεταφράσεις τις ταμπέλλες που απαγορεύουν το κάπνισμα "Όχι Κάπνισμα" αλλά με την αντίστοιχη τυποποιημένη ελληνική φράση: Απαγορεύεται το Κάπνισμα. Σε ένα κείμενο επομένως το Mothering Sunday κατά 99.99% θα το μεταφράσεις "Γιορτή της Μητέρας" κι αν το κείμενό σου λέει για Μάρτιο θα βάλεις υποσημείωση και θα πεις ότι σε Αγγλία- Ιρλανδία η γιορτή γιορτάζεται τότε. Άλλωστε το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα το συναντήσεις σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, οπότε δεν πρόκειται να χάσεις καμιά φοβερή ακριβολογία, ακόμα κι αν υποθέταμε ότι έχει διαφορά η μία γιορτή από την άλλη. 
Αυτά. 

ΥΓ και μην αρχίσουμε ότι είναι Ημέρα της Μητέρας κι όχι Γιορτή της Μητέρας, η χρήση έχει επιβάλλει το δεύτερο. 

ΥΓ2 εννοείται ότι τα γράφω αυτά γιατί ζητάω διόρθωση του αγγλισμού στον τίτλο

*κι ο Ελληγενής θα πει ότι παλιότερα ήταν 60-40, είμαι σίγουρη, γιατί για αναφορά έχει άλλο χωριό, πιθανόν λιγότερο πολυπολιτισμικό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Μα βεβαίως πρέπει να έχω και τα δύο στον τίτλο. Το ίδιο θα έκανα και με το _lavender_ αν είχε δικό του νήμα. Υπάρχει και στα λεξικά η συντομογραφία _γενικότ(ερα)_ για τις γενικότερες ή πιο χαλαρές διατυπώσεις.


Προσθέτω:
Αφήνω και τα δύο για να διαλέξει ο μεταφραστής αν θέλει τον ισοπεδωτικό όρο (με ή χωρίς υποσημείωση) ή τον διαφοροποιημένο, για να δείξει ότι υπάρχει διαφορά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2012)

Την υποσημείωση δεν τη γλυτώνεις αν έχεις κείμενο που λέει "πήγαμε να μαζέψουμε λουλούδια για τη μητέρα και μας έπιασε μαρτιάτικη βροχή". Δεν πρόκειται για την Ημέρα των Ευχαριστιών στις ΗΠΑ που λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε απο τη λογοτεχνία και την τηλεόραση ότι είναι το φθινόπωρο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Τώρα κάποιος πρέπει να μας πει ότι, αν είναι να δείξουμε ακριβώς τη διαφορά, θα πρέπει να γίνει «Κυριακή της Μητρότητας» ή κάτι τέτοιο... :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2012)

Βρε παιδί μου αυτοί οι Άγγλοι! Υπάρχει τελικά κάτι που να μην το έχουν διαφορετικό απ' τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2012)

SBE, όσο κι αν σε σοκάρω, συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου.



Zazula said:


> Βρε παιδί μου αυτοί οι Άγγλοι! Υπάρχει τελικά κάτι που να μην το έχουν διαφορετικό απ' τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο;



Λάθος τα λες. Ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος έχει διαφορετικά τα πράγματα που αυτοί έκαναν πρώτοι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λάθος τα λες. Ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος έχει διαφορετικά τα πράγματα που αυτοί έκαναν πρώτοι.


Μπα, ελάχιστα από τα πράγματα που κάνουν διαφορετικά αποτελούν δικές τους εφευρέσεις.
Όσο δε για τη γλώσσα τους, απλώς αντιστέκονται στη _βελτίωσή _της απ' τους Αμερικανούς. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Έλα ρε Ζαζ, ο Ελληγενής απλώς μας μεταφέρει για πληροφοριακούς λόγους την προπαγάνδα. 
_Στις αλλες χώρες οι άνθρωποι ζουν χάλια και δεν κάνουν τίποτα σωστό, μονο στις ΗΠΑ και στη Γερμανία είναι καπως υποφερτά τα πραγματα, και παρεμπιπτόντως όλοι μας μιμούνται, επομένως δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος για να βελτιωθεί τίποτα αφού δεν υπαρχει καλύτερο._


----------

